# Wanted - Really simple stool design.



## Fecn (4 Oct 2007)

My current stool is showing it's age, and can't stand up to my continued use for very much longer.






I reckon it's about time I knocked something up and wondering if anyone's got any really quick and easy designs they don't mind sharing. The most important criteria I have is that it must be quick to build from scrap boards, and it must have some kind of back rest. It'd be nice if it could fold too, but I'll live without folding if it means I can put it together in half an hour.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (7 Oct 2007)

Alright, lots of views. No suggestions. I've been thinking about your request for a few days. I wish I had a plan for you but I don't. I like the one you've got but I can see it is beginning to wear a little.

I'll see if I can come up with something for you, though.


----------



## DaveL (7 Oct 2007)

I have been watching this as well, I need a stool for my shop. I did try a make one, least said the better, design was not a strong point and it was hastily dismantled before I fell over on it and hurt myself.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (7 Oct 2007)

Not to drop names or other places i've just spotted this one 





and this one 






I think you should be able to do something similar :lol:


----------



## Fecn (7 Oct 2007)

Thanks for that one Nibbo - That looks like it'll do the job nicely (when scaled to a taller height).. and it also looks like it's perfectly suited to bits from my wood pile. I'll see if I can knock one out next week.


----------



## John McM (11 Oct 2007)

Just came across this

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/uploa ... PSTOOL.pdf


----------

